# Removing Roof Trim. Help Please!!!



## dhonan42 (Oct 13, 2005)

I need some help/advice from anyone who has removed the black body trim on the roof. I can unsnap all the way back to the rear window, but when I try to go any furthur the metal just wants to bend. :confused I am afraid to keep pulling up because the dealer quoted me like $130 for each side if I break it. I tried searching, but couldn't find anything, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I f you're referring to the roof rail mldg that runs over the door and over the rear qtr. it's a pain in the butt to get off without bending it. BTW that part lists for $90.02. Your dealer is raping you.


----------



## dhonan42 (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you happen to know the part numbers on each side, so I can call around?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Dealer pricing is going to be the same no matter what dealer you call, they all use the same list price.

But you may be able to 'sweet talk' one of the parts guy, most of the area garages get a 15%-25% discount. You may be able to convince him to give it to you for that price.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> Dealer pricing is going to be the same no matter what dealer you call, they all use the same list price.


That's not correct. Fred Beans, an advertiser here on GTO Forum, sells parts at 5% over cost. GTO Dealer discounts as well.

Example: An accelerator pedal at my friendly local Pontiac dealer? $63 plus tax. At Fred Beans? $27.50 plus $7 shipping.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> That's not correct. Fred Beans, an advertiser here on GTO Forum, sells parts at 5% over cost. GTO Dealer discounts as well.
> 
> Example: An accelerator pedal at my friendly local Pontiac dealer? $63 plus tax. At Fred Beans? $27.50 plus $7 shipping.


 I concur, Jason Cromer at Sam Taylor Buick Cadillac in Ft. Walton has prices about on par with GMPartsDepot except no shipping. Got my ZZ4 for the truck through him and it was MUCH cheaper and the Chevy dealer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I know there are dealers out there that 'break tradition' but it's the exception , not the rule

Do any of the people listed sell over the net?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I know there are dealers out there that 'break tradition' but it's the exception , not the rule
> 
> Do any of the people listed sell over the net?


I do, and most of the time I'm the same as Fred Beans, sometimes he's cheaper sometimes I am...... :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Forgive me for beinging ignorant, but why do you want to remove the roof molding?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Forgive me for beinging ignorant, but why do you want to remove the roof molding?


Good question.............part #'s are 92093576 (RT)
92093577 (LT)


----------



## dhonan42 (Oct 13, 2005)

The owner before me left a bunch of wax residue all along the trim and I want to use some cleaner to clean it up, but I don't want to get the chemicals on the paint.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I found my local Pontiac dealer charges 30% above MSRP for parts. This helps them build profit on their repair work. I go elsewhere now to buy parts.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

dhonan42 said:


> The owner before me left a bunch of wax residue all along the trim and I want to use some cleaner to clean it up, but I don't want to get the chemicals on the paint.


Use a mild solvent. You can get this from any autobody supply house. Even a bug and tar remover will help. Will not harm paint. I'm in the Collision business. Trust me........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dhonan42 said:


> The owner before me left a bunch of wax residue all along the trim and I want to use some cleaner to clean it up, but I don't want to get the chemicals on the paint.


Try using painters tape to mask off the painted surface, just leaving the trim. Use a mild degreaser to remove the wax. Once it is removed, use a trim shine product to shine the strip. 

That should work.


----------

